# Weyless 67



## dmananderson (May 9, 2004)

Does anyone have any info about the Weyless 67 freeride frame.


----------



## MD Bullit (Feb 14, 2004)

dmananderson said:


> Does anyone have any info about the Weyless 67 freeride frame.


This is right up Weyvoless' alley. In fact, I think he owns this thread.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

dmananderson said:


> Does anyone have any info about the Weyless 67 freeride frame.


Here is some key info...
1. It's great for the price
2. It's an awesome starter DH/FR rig
3. The back end is a wet-noodle
4. It cracks in a different spot every time so it keeps you surprised
5. Warranty is good

Weyvoless is sure to chime in and confirm all these.


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

Padre always paints a flattering picture of the Weyless. Things he didn't mention about the 67, is that the 04.5's have been completely redesigned. They will be ready for consumer purchase some time in the next couple of months from Supergo stores. They will be spec'd once again with the Swinger 6 way rear shock. The frame can be ordered in either the 12mm quick release dropouts, or 10mm thru axle version. I had an 03 version that did unfortunately give up the ghost prematurely, but I am a big boy at 225lbs, and it was ridden pretty hard. Supergo stepped up to the plate and gave me an 04 version, and I haven't had any problems with it thus far. My new 04.5 has been shipped from overseas, and should arrive soon. I'll post an initial review when it comes in.


----------



## browncow3636 (Feb 22, 2004)

*How much does that new 04 frame cost?*

Phattire.com has 04 Heckler frames on sale for $999. Wat is Supergo asking for the new Weyless frame that you posted (the green one)???

I looked on Supergo's site but I didn't see that particular frame.

Thanks,

B


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

I just e-mailed Steve at Supergo to find out the MSRP, and also the ETA. I'll let you know when he gets back to me. I also have an 04 Heckler, and use it as my trail bike. You can't go wrong. I have mine setup with a 5th element rear, and a Z-1 on the front. I use my Weyless for racing DH, and FR, and trips to Utah.


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

*I have a Weyless 67*

Great bike. I was looking for a 6 inch travel frame and it was the best deal I could find. I've very glad I bought it. I've ridden it DH and XC. You can pedal it anywhere, but it will take a while. It's much more at home going down the side of a mountain. I haven't noticed any flexiness in the back, but I haven't ridden any other DH bikes, so what do I know.


----------



## browncow3636 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Weyless vs. Santa Cruz*



Weyvoless said:


> I just e-mailed Steve at Supergo to find out the MSRP, and also the ETA. I'll let you know when he gets back to me. I also have an 04 Heckler, and use it as my trail bike. You can't go wrong. I have mine setup with a 5th element rear, and a Z-1 on the front. I use my Weyless for racing DH, and FR, and trips to Utah.


I seem to recall that a previous post put the price tag for the 67 about $695. If indeed the frame retails for about $700 is it worth the extra $300 to buy a Heckler? Because the two frames look mighty similar. The extra $300 could be better spent on a more expensive fork in my opinion.


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

Weyvoless said:


> I just e-mailed Steve at Supergo to find out the MSRP, and also the ETA. I'll let you know when he gets back to me. I also have an 04 Heckler, and use it as my trail bike. You can't go wrong. I have mine setup with a 5th element rear, and a Z-1 on the front. I use my Weyless for racing DH, and FR, and trips to Utah.


 Didn't you crack your last weyless like 6 times?!?! How can you even feel safe while riding that thing?  Hey could you post some pics of the drops you did to crack it?? It'd be interesting to see how far you can go on the frame


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

Padre would have you believe that I broke it 6 times. The reality is, that I cracked an 03 swing arm, and cracked an 03 mainframe where the shockmounts are welded to the down tube. The new frames have been redesigned, and the flaws fixed. Here are a couple of pics of me riding it. As you can see from the pics, this frame saw a lot of drops to flat on rock. The fact that I'm 225 speaks of it's strength. The 03 frame lasted a full year before cracking.


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

The Heckler is a 5 inch bike, and is very versatile. You can build it light or heavy. It can take quite a pounding. The Weyless is adjustable between 6 and 7 inches, and can be used with a 5 inch fork, or up to an 8 inch fork. It all depends on your riding style, and what you plan to do with the frame in the future. I'd say that if you want a trail bike that can take abuse, get the Heckler. If you want a bike that you can race, DH with, yet still pedal uphill, then get the Weyless, and take the money you saved, and put it towards a touch wheelset, or Slider +.


----------



## dmananderson (May 9, 2004)

*???????*

I got a few questions. When will it come out and what will is cost. I am about 5' 4'' and about 135 pounds. I would like to use it for trailriding, Freeriding, and trips up to the local mountains. I have a trek liquid 10 right now but I would like a couple more inches of travel. Is this a good frame to upgrade to. I also have a Manitou Sherman Firefly. Will that work? 
Thanks


----------



## dmananderson (May 9, 2004)

*Older one*

Is it worth trying to find a older frame for cheaper or spend the cash for the newer one.


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

This frame would be a great upgrade from what you are currently riding. Last year, the 67's came spec'd with the Sherman Flick, or Boxxer race, so in answer to your question, yes, your sheman firefly would be a great match for this frame. You will want to wait until the new ones come out, and there have been some significant changes made to the frame, adding to the lateral stiffness in the rear swingarm, and also thicker walled tubing near the critical junctions on the front triangle. Hope this helps


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm not sure why folks are comparing the heckler to the 67... the equivalent to the heckler is the XP. The 67 is the equivalent to the Bullit.


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

*Very good point*



DeeEight said:


> I'm not sure why folks are comparing the heckler to the 67... the equivalent to the heckler is the XP. The 67 is the equivalent to the Bullit.


The Weyless 67 is much more like a bullit than a heckler. I tried to explain in my post that the 67 is not a great all around ride. I've got mine set up with a Super T. Great ride, lots for fun. But when I do XC-trailriding on it, I never see my buddies (most of them are on NRS's) until the end of the trail. You can pedal long travel bikes around; many people do. But I'm not recomending that. I love ths bike, but if I could have only one bike, this wouldn't be it. I'd go for a 5 inch bike with either a 5 or 6 inch single crown fork.


----------



## dmananderson (May 9, 2004)

*Trail Bike*

If it set the weyless 67 up with heavy duity trail bike components woudl it be a tollerable climbing bike. I am only 14 so I have enough energy. Thanks

P.S: Does anyone know the suggested retail?
Thanks


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

Yes. I used mine as a trail bike for a long time with my boxxer on it. It weighed about 37 lbs. So yes, it can be used as a trail bike. I did 30 miles on it one time.


----------



## dmananderson (May 9, 2004)

*Price and When it will come out*

Does anyone know the price and when it will come out.

Post pics of you complete weyless 67 bikes


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

likely $695 for the frame/rear shock/seatpost, same basic price they always introduce the Weyless suspension frames for.


----------



## bubbaramdas (Mar 20, 2004)

*Pictures*

Does anyone have any other pictures of their built up weyless 67 freeride bikes? Thanks


----------



## efloetry83 (Jun 23, 2004)

*More pics from a rare 02 all black Weyless 67*

here ya go


----------



## dmananderson (May 9, 2004)

*Time of release*

Does anyone know when the new weyless 67 will be released and the estimated price? Thanks


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

I just talked to Steve at Supergo. He stated that they are still at least a month away from hitting the store shelf. As for the price, I can only speculate, but I'm thinking the MSRP, with manitou 6-way will be $749.00+. Hope this helps.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Those RockShox Deluxe rear shocks that the 02 67 was spec'd w/ were awesome. 
When they would blow up, it would shoot oil everywhere rather than leaking in a subtle manner. Kind of like a water show at Disneyland. 
So if the 02 had swingarm cracks...
The 03 had mainframe cracks...
I wonder what 04 has in store for us? 
Headtube ovalizing? Seattube cracking?

Not sure... all I do know.. in about 4 years the weyless should almost be as strong/flex-free as a Bullit.

Have fun!



efloetry83 said:


> here ya go


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

Padre,

I didn't want to have to do this, but......The Weyless held up well enough in the last race to beat you A$$ by over 30 seconds, so I'm not complaining. Don't Dis the Weyless! It's a cost effective way to get into free ride and DH. Now, when you get back from girl's camp let me know, so we can hit Big Bear again with Durf-off.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

dmananderson said:


> Does anyone know when the new weyless 67 will be released and the estimated price? Thanks


i just went to transition's site and the new dirtbag is like 10 times the frame a weyless is. no disrespect to weyvoless but those frames blow. the transition is 850 for the 6" travel version and 950 for the 7" version. who can beat that?


----------

